# a dog and his ribbon



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

His RE title ribbon! It was a really good weekend.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go !!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats!

Was this the "new" rally excellent? Or still under the old rules?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohooo  Congratulations!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! What are the plans now?

I believe Wednesday is the day the new rally rules go into effect. I finished Flip's Rally Advanced title on Sunday knowing it would be our last chance before the new rules.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! I love his smile in the first picture!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations! 

He looks so proud and is so cute admiring his ribbon.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on your new title!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay! congratulations! great photos, too.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

It was still under the old rules. The judge jokingly had everyone take a moment of silence for the demise of the honor exercise. I believe this exercise is going to be replaced by having the dog sit, handler walks over to get the leash, and walks back to the dog and then heels out of the ring. I do think this will be better than the honor exercise since some dogs have to honor longer than others, depending on how long the working dog finishes the course. Next for Jackson will be open. I hope to be ready this summer but we'll see. Struggling a bit with the broad jump getting him to not cut the corner. Both days of this past trial only 1 dog qualified in Open A. Quite a few dogs had trouble with the retrieve over the high jump and drop on recall.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jodie, Congratulations on Flip's RA title!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations on the new title!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats and what great pictures!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome I know you were so excited. Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome pictures! Congratulations on your title!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new title. He is sure photogenic and blue becomes him.


----------

